# Fattie corn dogs and some smoked fried wings



## fire it up (Jun 2, 2009)

Wanted to try an idea I got from an entry BBQ Engineer did for the Springtime fattie throwdown, a corn dog fattie.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...orn+dog&page=3

So I took two chubs of sausage and separated it into 6 portions, rolled them out and wrapped each around a Nathan's longer than the bun hot dog.
I love Nathan's dogs



Did 5 dogs and one was just sausage


Also thawed out some frozen wings and tossed in olive oil, salt and pepper



Threw them on and smoked over hickory for 1 1/2-2 hours for the dogs and about 2 1/2 for the wings, maybe it was a bit less.



Also threw on a chunk of fattie I had in the freezer and heated it with some more smoke.
This was a bold JD sausage filled with marinated garlic, mozzarella and red pepper.


Pulled off the dogs and then the wings




Threw the wings in some butter and wing sauce and let them sit overnight, chilled the dogs overnight also.



Out of the fridge the next day and ready to fry, but the corn dog fatties were a bit too big for the fryer so I cut them in half



If you look close you can see some pink on the inside around the dog...more on my analysis of this later.

So I coated them in cornstarch, dipped in a basic jiffy mix batter and fried


Batter was really thin and not what I was going for, but it worked.

Fried up the wings afterwards then tossed in some hot sauce



I have to say that I liked the a lot more out of the fryer without tossing in sauce, they had a good smoke flavor and were really crispy.

Now back to that pink inner ring on the dogs.
The only thing I can think it was is a reverse smoke ring.
Since I used Nathan's dogs and they are actually smoked properly I have to assume that the smoke bled from them into the beef.
They don't contain any dyes or artificial garbage so that is the only thing I figured it could be.
Even took the dogs out and nuked it for a bit to make sure that I wasn't just getting fooled by some undercooked pork, but...



Now I could be wrong on this, but I don't know what else it could have been.

Everything turned out really great, I would definitely suggest doing wings this way, they are so good.
Thanks to BBQ Engineer for the inspiration to make some corn dog fatties, they were amazing as well.
Thanks for looking, and happy smokes.


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hell Yeah!....I like it! Heart attack in the makin fer a ol man like me! Still got a good count!


----------



## brats-n-drahts (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks great. Part of that live forever diet, I've read about.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Jun 3, 2009)

The Nathan's dogs must have cure in them. I think the pink you are seeing is from the cure from the dogs curing your sausage.  You see that on fatties when you bacon wrap them too.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 3, 2009)

We love Nathan's in this house. It was a really good idea on the fattie. I think the dogs left the color there is no way that the pork wasn't done. I'm gonna try that wing recipe though


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't have any idea on the coloring but I'll tell you that looks like some tasty weekend sports watching food.  I have got to try those corn dog fatties.


----------



## billbo (Jun 4, 2009)

Man those lille fatties look good! Great job!


----------



## pignit (Jun 4, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------

